# chanson allegro 94 roofline cracked



## Staff25 (Apr 18, 2020)

just checked van in storage i have massive crack in front roofline wasn't there when i parked her up any information would be great 2009 allegro 94


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, I've just replied on your other thread saying the same...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It has two cracks in it Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There seem to be FOUR threads! So maybe 4 cracks!


----------

